# Canadian Milorganite Alternative



## Sinclair

I just picked this up from Home Hardware. Its not a normally stocked item, but they can order it in easily.

$65 per 55lb bag. At 9%N and 3/4lb rate, the bag covers 6600 sqft.

The prill size varies from approximately 1-3mm.

It smells like a farm.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Interesting. Did you get it from a home hardware building centre or just the regular home hardware? Might be as close to a milorganite replacement as we can get. I'm a little concerned that it contains dolomitic lime but I'd be very interested to here your thoughts about it after you use it.


----------



## Sinclair

I got it from a Building Center, but I would think any location that carries fert can get it.

Regarding the dolomitic lime - time will tell. I'll be spreading peat when things get moving a bit more, and that should give me a bit of a pH buffer.


----------



## GlennBlake

I asked my neighbour who works at our local HH to order a bag or two of this product. I have also ordered a couple of 25 kg bags of BioFert's 8-2-3 +3Fe organic fertilizer from my local garden centre. It's manufactured in Abbotsford BC and sold across Canada from what I can tell. It comes under their Orgunique brand.


----------



## Ware

Sorry we're not much help on this topic, but glad to see our Canadian friends using TLF. :thumbup:


----------



## SNOWBOB11

@Sinclair I have a HH very close to where I live so I'm going to check with them if they can get it. Sometimes the building centres can get stuff the regular HH can't so we'll see.

@Ware Your neighbors to the north are all glad to be here.


----------



## g-man

This is not a true replacement for Milo. Milo is created as a byproduct of sewer treatment plants. This product is feathers and bone meal. It is a good mix of organic sources, but it is pricey. You might be able to find the organic items by themselves and not add calcium if you don't need it.


----------



## Sinclair

Unfortunately our government banned imports of sewage byproducts. There's a biosolids pelletizing plant in Toronto, but it seems to be plagued with problems and only sells a small amount each year directly to commercial farmers.

This is as close as we are going to get for now, I think. :dunno: (without driving to Buffalo and smuggling.)


----------



## Ware

Sinclair said:


> Unfortunately our government banned imports of sewage byproducts...


I can't say I disagree with their logic. :lol:


----------



## Sinclair

I mean, when it's spelled out in plain English, it does sound completely reasonable!


----------



## doanster

been looking for an alternative as well - been leaning towards peletized hen manure - sold under Acti-sol brand - 5-3-2 sold at home hardware as well


----------



## Sinclair

I saw the 5-3-2 hen manure, but the iron analysis is only 0.1%, and that swayed me to the 9-2-2 with 2% iron.


----------



## MMoore

I haven't been able to find this product and had an employee look it up and there apparently is none in their warehouse.


----------



## Shadow4478

Yes same here they are out


----------

